# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Azimuth Thrusters

## Coral

Ισως την καλύτερη μανούβρα πετυχαίνει πλοίο με Azimuth Thruster καταργωντας ετσι το πηδάλιο αφου πλέον η μανούβρα βγαίνει απο τις προπελες και το πλοίο μανουβράρει εύκολότερα σε περιορισμένους χώρους .
Αν δεν κανω λάθος συνδυαζονται με προπέλες μεταβλητού και σταθερού βήματος .
Υπάρχουν βαπόρια στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία με Azipod ?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Υπάρχουν βαπόρια στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία με Azipod ?


Από όσο ξέρω εγώ κανένα !

----------


## nautikos

Και βεβαια υπαρχουν πλοια στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια που χρησιμοποιουν *Azimuth Thrusters*. Προκειται για τις αμφιπλωρες παντοφλες που δραστηριοποιουνται στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο τους μεταξυ _Περαματος-Σαλαμινας_. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχουν ολα, ισως μερικα να εχουν και _Voith-Schneider_ συστηματα.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και βεβαια υπαρχουν πλοια στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια που χρησιμοποιουν *Azimuth Thrusters*. Προκειται για τις αμφιπλωρες παντοφλες που δραστηριοποιουνται στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο τους μεταξυ _Περαματος-Σαλαμινας_. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχουν ολα, ισως μερικα να εχουν και _Voith-Schneider_ συστηματα.


Φίλε μου Nautikos είναι άλλο πράγμα το azipod από azimuth thruster . αν και  πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι λέγεται έτσι το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιούν τα αμφίδρομα ., και θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω περισσότερα αύριο . 
Το azipod είναι εν συντομία  .ένα ποδάρι που περιστρέφετε 360° , αλλά την κίνηση στην προπέλα την δίνει ηλεκτροκινητήρας ο οποίος είναι ενσωματωμένος στο ποδάρι .Τα πλοία που έχουν τέτοιου είδους πρόωση , έχουν μόνο ηλεκτρομηχανές . Πρώτη εταιρεία που το έβαλε ήταν η celebrity cruise στο Millennium αν δεν κάνω λάθος , σε συνεργασία με την ABB, όπου και στην αρχή είχαν πολλά προβλήματα . Αυτά προς το παρών αλλά θα επανέλθω για το azipod .

----------


## Coral

Aγαπητοί φίλοι ,
Azipod στην ουσία είναι το κατοχυρομένο όνομα των Azimuth thrusters της μεγάλης πολυεθνικής εταιρίας ΑΒΒ Asea brown Boveri με κέντρο τη Ζυρίχη στην Ελβετία που ασχολείται με  power και automation  projects .

_Sail safely_ 

_CORAL_

----------


## nautikos

> Φίλε μου Nautikos είναι άλλο πράγμα το azipod από azimuth thruster


Μαλλον μπερδευεσαι λιγο mastrokostas. Οπως εγραψε και ο Coral, η λεξη *Azipod* ειναι το ονομα-φιρμα που χρησιμοποιει η *ABB* για τα _azimuth thrusters_ που κατασκευαζει. Απλα σαν φιρμα εχει κυριαρχησει και λεμε ολοι τα azipods. Ακριβως το ιδιο παραδειγμα ειναι με τα _DeLaval_.

Για να βαλουμε τα πραγματα σε μια ταξη, τα _azimuth thrusters_ ειναι συστηματα προωσης πλοιων, τα οποια συνδιαζουν τη χρηση της προπελας σε ενα ''ποδαρι'', το οποιο δυναται να περιστραφει οριζοντια κατα 360 μοιρες. Επομενως εχουμε ωθηση και πηδαλιουχια μαζι, 2 σε 1!

Απο κει και περα διακρινουμε 2 κυριες κατηγοριες :

*Α)Μηχανοκινητη μεταδοση κινησης* 
H κυρια μηχανη μεταδιδει την κινηση στο ποδαρι μεσω καταλληλης 
διαταξης αξονων και γραναζιων.

*Β)Ηλεκτρικη μεταδοση κινησης*
Η κυρια μηχανη λειτουργει ως ηλεκτροπαραγωγο ζευγος, το οποιο μεσω 
καλωδιων στελνει ρευμα στον ηλεκτροκινητηρα ο οποιος ειναι
τοποθετημενος μεσα στο ποδαρι και αυτος με τη σειρα του στρεφει την 
προπελα. Αρα ετσι αποφευγουμε τη χρηση μηχανικων μερων, που ως 
γνωστο επιφερουν απωλειες ενεργειας.

Αρα λοιπον οταν ειπα οτι στην ακτοπλοια μας οι αμφιπλωρες παντοφλες εχουν azimuth thrusters ειχα δικιο :Wink:  Και στην περιπτωση αυτη νομιζω οτι χρησιμοποιουν συστηματα που ανηκουν στην 1η κατηγορια, δλδ εχουν μηχανικη μεταδοση της κινησης. Δεν αποκλειεται ομως να εχουν και συστηματα της 2ης.

Πηγες για την ενημερωση σας:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azimuth_thruster
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azipod

----------


## mastrokostas

> Υπάρχουν βαπόρια στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία με *Azipod* ?


Αυτή είναι η ερώτηση .



> Από όσο ξέρω εγώ κανένα !


Αυτή είναι η απάντηση μου .Και επιμένω ότι δεν υπάρχει *Azipod στην ακτοπλοΐα* 



> Και βεβαια υπαρχουν πλοια στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια που χρησιμοποιουν *Azimuth Thrusters*.


Εσύ απαντάς σωστά αλλά όχι σε αυτό που ρωτά ο coral . Μέχρι εδώ είναι όλα καλά . Μετά το μπερδεύω λίγο εγώ ,και σε ότι λετε έχετε δίκιο .Το παράδειγμα με το de Laval είναι χαρακτηριστικό

----------


## nautikos

Φανταστηκα οτι μιλουσε για _azipod thrusters_, απλα τα ανεφερε σαν Azipods (και γω και ολοι το ιδιο κανουμε :Wink: ) και μιλησα για αυτα που υπαχουν στα αμφιπλωρα. Τωρα για το αν υπαρχουν συστηματα _Azipod_ της _ΑΒΒ_ συγκεκριμενα, απο οσο γνωριζω και γω οχι, συμφωνουμε :Very Happy: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ότι κατάλαβα υπάρχουν πολλά συστήματα στα οποία η προπέλα μπορεί να περιστρέφεται γύρω από κατακόρυφο άξονα ώστε να λειτουργεί και σαν τιμόνι. Από ότι θυμάμαι από τη δεκαετία του '80 χρησιμοποιούσαν τέτοια συστήματα πολλά ρυμουλκά.

----------


## aegina

Yparxei mono mia amfiplori pantofla me AZIPOD i SUOMENLINNA2 oso gia tin etairia einai i ABB MARINE.Xerw ta AZIPOD OSO KANENAS ALLOS STIN ELLADA oso gia ton typo AZIPOD pou yparxei stin sigekrimeni amfiplori pantofla einai COMACT AZIPOD o sigekrimenos typos einai oikonomika asymforos.I ABB yparxei sta ellinika ploia ( MINOAN-SUPERFAST). Yparxei symfonia tis WARTSIL&Auml; kai tis ABB.

----------


## nautikos

> Από ότι θυμάμαι από τη δεκαετία του '80 χρησιμοποιούσαν τέτοια συστήματα πολλά ρυμουλκά.


Αυτο που λες μαλλον εσυ ειναι αλλο πραγμα. Προκειται για το συστημα προωσης *Voith-Schneider* και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ελικα. Περισσοτερα θα βρεις εδω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όχι δεν είναι αυτό. Το θυμάμαι από κάτι ενημερωτικά που έφερνε ο πατέρας μου (αυτό που διαφημίζουν τα ναυπηγεία τι φτιάχνουν) της Schottel (αν θυμάμαι καλά λεγόταν και Schottel Magazine). Πρέπει να είναι αυτό:

Αν και θυμάμαι και το σύστημα *Voith-Schneider* που περιγράφεις πιο πάνω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να ρωτήσω κάτι αυτά τα συστήματα δεν έχουν προβλήματα στη συντήρησή τους;

----------


## nautikos

Σιγουρα οσο πιο πολυπλοκο ειναι ενα μηχανημα, τοσο πιο πολυ συντηρηση θελει και τοσο πιο πολυ δυσκολη ειναι αυτη. Για συντηρηθει αυτα τα συστηματα το πλοιο πρεπει να παει στη δεξαμενη, αρα δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολη η συντηρηση τους, απο αποψη ανεσης και κοστους. 

Τωρα για το αν παρουσιαζουν συχνα προβληματα που δικαιολογουν τη συνεχη αναγκη για συντηρηση δεν το γνωριζω, αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετα αξιοπιστα και η συντηρηση τους γινεται με το δεξαμενισμο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει κάνει κανένας σε βαπόρι με τέτοια πρόωση να μας πει τις εμπειρίες του. Δηλαδή τι προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται τι πρέπει να προσέχει ο μηχανικός κ.λπ.;

----------


## mastrokostas

> Από ότι κατάλαβα υπάρχουν πολλά συστήματα στα οποία η προπέλα μπορεί να περιστρέφεται γύρο από κατακόρυφο άξονα ώστε να λειτουργεί και σαν τιμόνι. Από ότι θυμάμαι από τη δεκαετία του '80 χρησιμοποιούσαν τέτοια συστήματα πολλά ρυμουλκά.


Έχεις δίκιο .Τέτοια ρυμουλκά πρωτοσυναντησα στο Durban στην νότια Αφρική το 84 .Μου είχε κάνει τέτοια εντύπωση όταν τα είδα να πηγαίνουν τον ίδιο δρόμο στο ανάποδα , αλλά κάποια στιγμή πήγαινε και πλάγια με λιγότερο δρόμο φυσικά . Mου έπεσαν τα μαλλιά .Όταν συνάντησα τον καπετάνιο του , οποίος ήταν και Έλληνας μου είπε ότι ήταν ποδάρι , το οποίο περιστρέφετε 360° .



> Όχι δεν είναι αυτό. Το θυμάμαι από κάτι ενημερωτικά που έφερνε ο πατέρας μου (αυτό που διαφημίζουν τα ναυπηγεία τι φτιάχνουν) της Schottel (αν θυμάμαι καλά λεγόταν και Schottel Magazine). Πρέπει να είναι αυτό:
> 
> 
> Αν και θυμάμαι και το σύστημα *Voith-Schneider* που περιγράφεις πιο πάνω.


Είδα τέτοιου τύπου ποδάρι σε δεξαμενισμό νέου ρυμουλκού στην Αυλίδα το 90 .



> Έχει κάνει κανένας σε βαπόρι με τέτοια πρόωση να μας πει τις εμπειρίες του. Δηλαδή τι προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται τι πρέπει να προσέχει ο μηχανικός κ.λπ.;


Τα πρώτα Azipod που έβγαλε η ΑΒΒ τα έβαλε σε βαπόρι της Celebrity , free of charge με την συμφωνία να τα παρακολουθεί για να μπορέσει να τα αναπτύξει και βελτιώσει περαιτέρω .Αυτά τα έχω ακούσει από πλήρωμα της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας όποτε και ελέγχονται .Στην αρχή είχαν πολλά προβλήματα στεγανοποιήσεις . Πλέων χρησιμοποιείτε σε πάρα πολλά κρουαζιερόπλοια και άλλων εταιριών .( RCL,Cunard , στο Queen Mary έχει τέσσερα τον αριθμό .Δυο σταθερά και τα δυο ακριανά περιστρεφόμενα . )
Έχει και η Siemens αλλά με δυο προπέλες με διαφορετική φορά περιστροφής .
Πλεονεκτήματα !Παρά πολλά . Δεν χρειάζονται κατ’ αρχήν τιμόνια , αξονικά ,κύριες μηχανές , όποτε μικρότερα μηχανοστάσια και σε ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι πολύ σημαντικό διότι αυτό σημαίνει περισσότερες καμπίνες .Μικρότερη ακτίνα περιστροφης . Όταν πέφτει δίπλα γίνονται Stern thruster και με μεγάλη ιπποδύναμη .Δεν υπάρχει vibration .ομαλότερη αυξομείωση στροφών λόγο Inverter . Δείτε το εσώκλειστο και θα καταλάβετε πολλά .
Η άποψη μου είναι ότι είναι ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει αυτήν την στιγμή για πρόωση

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό είναι από αμφίδρομο . Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, έχει σε κάθε ποδάρι και μηχανή .που συνδέετε με άξονα .Το κάθε ποδάρι έχει δυο προπέλες με διαφορετική φορά περιστροφής .Απλο και λειτουργικό

----------


## aegina

To proto Azipod topothetithike to 1995 se ena petrelaioforo oso gia ta stegana pou lete prin merika xronia telopioithike to systima, se kathe ploio ( krouazieroploio ) yparxoun 3 AZIPOD 2 kinita kai 1 akinito kathos kai 6 gennitries oso gia ti syntirisi: yparxoun anoigmata opote otan einai se dry na ginete i sintirisi tous.AZIPOD yparxoun se 3 megethi,xrisimopiounte kai se plotes dexamenes alla kai se maounes potamion.

----------


## aegina

Sti foto tou Mastrokosta fenontne kai ta 3 diladi kai to akinito, i foto einai sxetika palia kai tha prepei na einai sto naypigio sti Finlandia,akoma einai apo ta palia kommatia prin tin teliopoiisi tis " mbalas ".

----------


## Coral

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ,

Ισως αυτο το clip ενημερώνει γύρω απο το θέμα που κουβεντιάζουμε
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzjFEe47bzA 

Coral

_SAIL SAFELY_

----------


## mastrokostas

> se kathe ploio ( krouazieroploio ) yparxoun 3 AZIPOD 2 kinita kai 1 akinito kathos kai 6 gennitries .


Φίλε aegina ,δεν είναι standard ότι σε κάθε πλοίο (κρουαζιερόπλοιο ) όπως αναφέρεις, να τοποθετούνται τρία pod και έξη ηλεκτρομηχανές ! Το AIDADIVA και το EUROPA πχ, έχουν δυο Pod .ToQueenMary και το Carnival legend έχουν τέσσερα Pod .Δυο σταθερά και δυο περιστρεφόμενα .Και με τις ηλεκτρομηχανές το ίδιο .Δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να είναι έξη τον αριθμό .Το AIDADIVA έχει τέσσερις των 12000 KVA στο σύνολο

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τα πρώτα Azipod που έβγαλε η ΑΒΒ τα έβαλε σε βαπόρι της Celebrity , free of charge με την συμφωνία να τα παρακολουθεί για να μπορέσει να τα αναπτύξει και βελτιώσει περαιτέρω .Αυτά τα έχω ακούσει από πλήρωμα της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας όποτε και ελέγχονται .


Εδώ είχα λάθος πληροφορία και ζητώ συγνώμη για αυτό , καθώς το έψαξα λίγο το θέμα, και το MILLENNIUM έχει  Mermaids . Σύστημα του έχει αναπτύξει η Kamewa !

----------


## mastrokostas

Siemens

----------


## aegina

Ola ta pod tis ABB ftiaxnontai sti Finlandia kai oso xerw oute to QUEEN MARY 2 oute kai to AIDA ftiaxtikan ekei, to proto de ( QUEEN MARY) exei gazoturbines,synithos ta cruiser pou ftiaxnontai sti Finlandia exoun AZIPOD.Twra i ABB vazei ta COMBACT AZIPOD se maunes ( Kina ) alla kai se platfomes petrelaiou.I ABB MARINE exei megali istoria se gennitries ploion sxedon ola ta ploia tis FINCANTIERI exoun gennitries ABB stin ellada sta PALATIA TIS MINOAN kai sta SUPERFAST.

----------


## Azzos

Gia na ksekinisoume etsi xalara...8a sas protina na episkeftite to akolou8o site:
http://www.rolls-royce.com/marine/pr...on/default.jsp

oles oi pantofles sto perasma Perama-Paloukia exoun apo 4 asimuth Thrusters eite HRP/Schottel/Veth. aftes einai oi pio oikonomikes lisis gia kataskeuhn sto perama. Oso anafora sto Queen Mary 2 exei 2 sta8era Azipod/Mermaid kai 2 kinita (360moires). ta Azimuth mporoun na exoun kinisi eite mixani (Caterpillar..des perama) eite hlektriko moter.... kai ta pterygia einai eite Fix or controllable pitch.

----------


## esperos

Μπορείς  να  μου  υποδείξεις  μια  μάρκα  Azipod  με  πτερύγια  controllable  pitch;

----------


## aegina

Edw yparxei ena la8os: Ta AZIPOD tis ABB einai mono ilektrika moter kai to QUEEN den exei tis ABB AZIPOD auto einai sigouro.

----------


## Azzos

Na ipodikso marka me CPP einai oi eteries pou edosa prin mazi tous kai h Rolls-Royce. Gia to queen Mary 2 8a parete perissoteres plirofories sto akolou8o link http://www.rolls-royce.com/marine/do...ruise_broc.pdf (selida 9)

an 8elete perisoteres plirofories stilte pm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις; Γιατί έχω κάποιες απορίες. (Πιστεύω να τις διατυπώνω σωστά μια και δεν είμαι μηχανολόγος*)
1) ποια είναι τάση εξόδου των γεννητριών και ποια η τάση λειτουργίας των pod; 
2) τα μοτέρ είναι σύγχρονοι η ασύγχρονοι κινητήρες βραχυκυκλωμένου δρομέα;
3) Η κινήσει είναι απευθείας στην προπέλα η μέσο μειωτήρα (gear box);
4) Το pod που ολισθαίνει; Πως λιπαίνεται η διάταξη;
5) Πόσες είναι οι στροφές των μοτέρ;
6) Πόσα στάδια στεγανοποιήσης υπάρχουν και με τι επιτυγχάνεται. 
7) Η περιστροφή γίνεται υδραυλικά ή με μοτέρ 
8 ) Υπάρχει καμιά φωτογραφία από το πίνακα των alarms του pod ;
9) To pod πόσες περιστροφές μπορεί να κάνει γύρω από τον άξονα του;
10) Η ρύθμιση των στροφών γίνεται με inverters η με frequency converters ;


*Αν και κοντεύω να γίνω :Very Happy:

----------


## aegina

Ta AZIPOD einai asynxrona moter, oso gia ti steganopoiisi tous mporw na sou pw oti o statoras prin akoma tin perielixi steganopoiite, ta AZIPOD stirizonte se mia mpala opote mporoun na peristrafoun oses fores theloume.I propela einai i synexeia tou rotora kai edw mia ploiroforia: Ta AZIDOD allou ftiaxnontai kai allou montarontai diladei topothetisi mesa sto kelifos.Kai kati akoma: I etairia pou ftiaxnei ta AZIPOD se ena ploio einai ipefthini kai gia tis gennitries tou ploiou.Exw fotografies AZIPOD opws einai sta prota tous stadia alla den mporw na tis anevasw.

----------


## seawolf

Xereto kalo to thema gia ta azipod ala gia enimerosisas ixan kai exoun provlimata pola apo auta ,Radiance, jewel, Briliance,serenede of the seas 
kai vale




> Φίλε μου Nautikos είναι άλλο πράγμα το azipod από azimuth thruster . αν και πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι λέγεται έτσι το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιούν τα αμφίδρομα ., και θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω περισσότερα αύριο . 
> Το azipod είναι εν συντομία .ένα ποδάρι που περιστρέφετε 360° , αλλά την κίνηση στην προπέλα την δίνει ηλεκτροκινητήρας ο οποίος είναι ενσωματωμένος στο ποδάρι .Τα πλοία που έχουν τέτοιου είδους πρόωση , έχουν μόνο ηλεκτρομηχανές . Πρώτη εταιρεία που το έβαλε ήταν η celebrity cruise στο Millennium αν δεν κάνω λάθος , σε συνεργασία με την ABB, όπου και στην αρχή είχαν πολλά προβλήματα . Αυτά προς το παρών αλλά θα επανέλθω για το azipod .

----------


## sailormoon

καλημερα!!!!!!!

εγω που εκανα το πρωτο μπαρκο του δοκιμου στο millenium το μονο προβλημα που ειχαμε οσο ημουν εγω είναι  ότι υπήρχε ενα προβλημα στο ups και χάσαμε το δεξί ποδάρι.. ομως το χειριζανε οι μηχανικοι απο κατω για τις μανουβρες ... κ αργοτερα το φτιαξανε χωρις συνεργειο απο εξω... το ίδιο εγινε και στο villefrance ..κραταγαμε το ενα ποδαρι πανω για κινησεις  επεσε η ταση απο το ups και ξαφνικα το ποδαρι αρχισε να κανει αναποδα και επεσε πανω στα βραχια!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Ενα συγχρονο συστημα που αποτελειται απο ατρακτοειδες εξωτερικο κελυφος,το οποιο περιβαλλει ηλεκτροκινητηρα,αμεσα συνδεδεμενο με μια η δυο ελικες σταθερου η μεταβλητου βηματος..Στην περιπτωση που υπαρχουν δυο ελικες,αυτες μπορει να περιστρεφονται κατα την ιδια φορα η να ειναι αντιπεριστρεφομενες..Το κελυφος στηριζεται σε προβολο μορφης πτερυγιου,το οποιο μπορει να περιστρεφεται μαζι με το κελυφος γυρω απο κατακορυφο αξονα,επιτρεποντας τη γρηγορη αλλαγη στη διευθυνση της παρεχομενης ωσεως απο τις ελικες..Ετσι δεν απαιτειται η υπαρξη ανεξαρτητου πηδαλιου..Επιπλεον,η πληρης περιστροφη του συστηματος κατα 360 μοιρες προσδιδει εντυπωσιακες δυνατοτητες ελιγμων στο πλοιο..Οι ελικες μπορει να ειναι ελευθερες η να περιβαλλονται απο κυλινδρικο αγωγο..

Το συστημα στην ουσια ειναι συστημα ντηζελοηλεκτρικης προωσεως,με τη διαφορα οτι ο ηλεκτροκινητηρας βρισκεται εξωτερικα του σκαφους.Τα κυριοτερα πλεονεκτηματα του συστηματος ειναι τα εξης

-Αυξημενη ικανοτητα ελιγμων
-Μικροτερος χρονος επιταχυνσεως και επιβραδυνσεως του σκαφους
-Αυξημενη προωστικη αποδοση(μεχρι και 10% περισσοτερο σε σχεση με συμβατικο συστημα ελικων)
-Απουσια ατρακτων μεταδοσεως της κινησης
-Απουσια ανεξαρτητων πηδαλιων
-Πολυ καλη ψυξη του ηλεκτροκινητηρα απο το νερο που περιβαλλει το κελυφος και απουσια συστηματος ψυξεως του
-Χαμηλη σταθμη θορυβου και ταλαντωσεων
-Απλουστερη διαδικασια συντηρησεως και δυνατοτητα τοποθετησεως των κυριων μηχανων σε οποιαδηποτε θεση εντος του σκαφους
-Η τοποθετηση του ηλεκτροκινητηρα εκτος του σκαφους αυξανει το διαθεσιμο χωρο για εκμεταλλευση
-Η μεγαλη ικανοτητα ελιγμων κανει περιττη τη τοποθετηση ωστικων ελικων ελιγμων στη πρυμνη του πλοιου
-Το συστημα μπορει να τοποθετηθει και να αφαιρεθει πολυ ευκολα,ακομη και χωρις δεξαμενισμο του σκαφους..

Το παρων κειμενο ειναι παρμενο απο το βιβλιο των Μ.Ε.Κ. που διδεται στις Α.Ε.Ν.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ενα συγχρονο συστημα που αποτελειται απο ατρακτοειδες εξωτερικο κελυφος,το οποιο περιβαλλει ηλεκτροκινητηρα,αμεσα συνδεδεμενο με μια η δυο ελικες σταθερου η μεταβλητου βηματος..Στην περιπτωση που υπαρχουν δυο ελικες,αυτες μπορει να περιστρεφονται κατα την ιδια φορα η να ειναι αντιπεριστρεφομενες..Το κελυφος στηριζεται σε προβολο μορφης πτερυγιου,το οποιο μπορει να περιστρεφεται μαζι με το κελυφος γυρω απο κατακορυφο αξονα,επιτρεποντας τη γρηγορη αλλαγη στη διευθυνση της παρεχομενης ωσεως απο τις ελικες..Ετσι δεν απαιτειται η υπαρξη ανεξαρτητου πηδαλιου..Επιπλεον,η πληρης περιστροφη του συστηματος κατα 360 μοιρες προσδιδει εντυπωσιακες δυνατοτητες ελιγμων στο πλοιο..Οι ελικες μπορει να ειναι ελευθερες η να περιβαλλονται απο κυλινδρικο αγωγο..
> 
> Το συστημα στην ουσια ειναι συστημα ντηζελοηλεκτρικης προωσεως,με τη διαφορα οτι ο ηλεκτροκινητηρας βρισκεται εξωτερικα του σκαφους.Τα κυριοτερα πλεονεκτηματα του συστηματος ειναι τα εξης
> 
> -Αυξημενη ικανοτητα ελιγμων
> -Μικροτερος χρονος επιταχυνσεως και επιβραδυνσεως του σκαφους
> -Αυξημενη προωστικη αποδοση(μεχρι και 10% περισσοτερο σε σχεση με συμβατικο συστημα ελικων)
> -Απουσια ατρακτων μεταδοσεως της κινησης
> -Απουσια ανεξαρτητων πηδαλιων
> ...


ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες αλλά ρε παιδία το τελευταίο δεν το καταλαναίνω πως μπορεί αυτό να βγεί τόσο εύκολα και χωρίς να πάει δεξαμενή??

----------


## mastropanagos

> ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες αλλά ρε παιδία το τελευταίο δεν το καταλαναίνω πως μπορεί αυτό να βγεί τόσο εύκολα και χωρίς να πάει δεξαμενή??


Οχι απο εξωτερικα του σκαφους φυσικα φιλε Νικολα..Μπορει να εξαρμοθει και απο μεσα απο το σκαφος,υπαρχει χωρος στο πτερυγιο..μονο οι ελικες δεν μπορουν να αφαιρεθουν χωρις να παει δεξαμενη..

----------


## Νικόλας

ΑΧΑ οκ τώρα καλύφθηκα ευχαριστώ στην αρχή νόμιζα όλο είπα και γω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Azzos

an 8elete perisoteres plirofories gia to Mermaid Pod ths Rolls-Royce...stilte mou ena pm me to email sas.... 
exo diafora diafimistika gia na enimero8ite pos mporite na alaksete ena azimuth thruster underwater...

----------


## spyrosice

kalispera,sygnomi pou epaimveno alla exo tyxei se paralabi kai to exo doulepsei to thema.i leitourgia exei os eksis.gas turbine doulevei,o aksonas tis kompla se ilektrogennitria kai apo ekei meso kalodion to revma sto moter tou podariou.ta millenium class exoun ola fix propellers azipod kai to kolpo itan teleios lathos.polles zimies kai logo kausimou tromeres katanaloseis.auti kai oi logoi pou ginetai kai eisagogi mek sta millenium class.to solstice exei podaria me mek omos

----------


## aegina

O filos SPYROSICE exei dikio twra gia tin katanalwsi kai gia millenium tis SIEMENS prepei na einai tis ABB einai kalitera oso gia to service iparxei mia porta sto plai oste na ginete otan paei dexamni ( milaw panta gia ton ilektrokinitira).

----------

